# 32c and fenders - which frame



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I need to grab a new frame that is capable of handling at least 32c tires with fenders. I'd prefer vertical dropouts and rack eyelets as well if that is doable. 

Certainly someone commutes on a frame that is capable of this - any recommendations?

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Qstick333 said:


> I need to grab a new frame that is capable of handling at least 32c tires with fenders. I'd prefer vertical dropouts and rack eyelets as well if that is doable.
> 
> Certainly someone commutes on a frame that is capable of this - any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Surly cross check and LHT

Soma double cross

Anything rivendell.

Most CX frames.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Salsa Casseroll can do this, and allows the user of long-reach calipers, too. Semi-horizontal dropouts, though. Like you I'd rather have verticals on my geared Casseroll.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Surly cross check and LHT
> 
> Soma double cross
> 
> ...


The Rambouillet won't, but other Rivs will.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rcnute said:


> The Rambouillet won't, but other Rivs will.


Whups- meant to say anything Riv sells now.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Many cx frames do, but they are hard to find in just a frameset. I had similar criteria and ended up going with a Kona Jake the Snake ($399). Of the mid price range frames it was one of the few that had rack mounts.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

On tires that fat an aluminum frame will work well and save you a few bucks. I ride the Tri-cross (Specialized) and I like the frame for my size..........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Gunnar Crosshairs


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

I run my Bianchi Volpe with 32c tires and fenders and it has room to spare. Although it does have semi-horizontal dropouts and is only available as a complete bike.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Bianchi Valle (formerly Castro Valley) and Bianchi Volpe both have canti brakes so I'm guessing they could fit 32s.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Bob Jackson*

My Bob Jackson World Tour frame will handle 32 mm tires with fenders. As pictured, it has Michelin Pro2Race 25s, which fit more like 27s, and Planet Bike Cascadia 35 mm fenders. You would need larger fenders (45 mm) if you used 32 mm tires, but the BJ frame will handle them fine. The stock BJ frame costs about $600 right now including shipping from England to USA. Mine took about 2 months to arrive from the time I ordered it. You can choose from about 50 colors at no extra charge.

The frame has horizontal rear drops, and double eyelets front and back for fenders and racks.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Almost anything sold as a "touring" bike will be able to do that.

To add to the list, though, the Soma Smoothie ES will also handle 32s with fenders (like the Casseroll, you'll need long reach calipers, but it has vertical dropouts).


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

lonesomesteve said:


> I run my Bianchi Volpe with 32c tires and fenders and it has room to spare. Although it does have semi-horizontal dropouts and is only available as a complete bike.


That's what I currently have.

32c tires on it and switched to a leather saddle (velo orange), bar-end shifters, etc. Still have under $1K into it and it's a nice first venture into the "all-rounder" category for me.

The 2009 is a nice muted color scheme, but they raised the price to $1099. I paid $799 for my 2008.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My Gunnar Crosshairs with SKS fenders handled Michelin Jet cross tires just fine. Even muddy they cleared the fenders. The Oahu glass ate up the tires in about a month.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Soma Double-Cross. I'm running 32 and 36 with full fenders. Nice plush ride those thick tires. 

Shown here in it's three modes of travel; primary M-F loaded; weekend fun ride; and fresh from the build.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

I also ride a Soma Double Cross with 32c and fenders this time of year. I'm thinking I may try a pair of Jack Browns next time I buy tires for it. It's a great versatile bike, only flawed by the fact that I prefer level top tubes (and it's not a titanium Hampsten).


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*Actually it will*



rcnute said:


> The Rambouillet won't, but other Rivs will.


I had 32 Paselas on my Rambouillet with fenders and it worked fine. Plenty of clearance between the tire and fender. Although it's pretty much a moot point as they aren't currently making the frame. 

As others have pointed out--Surly, Soma, and Gunnar all make cross frames that can accomodate 32s and fenders. Finding a frame that uses standard reach brakes, fenders and 32s can be a little more difficult, especially with the Shimano standard reach calipers.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

Jitensha Studio's Ebisu All-Purpose


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

fastfullback said:


> I also ride a Soma Double Cross with 32c and fenders this time of year. I'm thinking I may try a pair of Jack Browns next time I buy tires for it. It's a great versatile bike, only flawed by the fact that I prefer level top tubes (and it's not a titanium Hampsten).


Consider Jack Brown greens; I have the blues and they're on the stout side.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

mschol17 said:


> Jitensha Studio's Ebisu All-Purpose


That would be the other fantasy choice to replace my Soma. Something about need vs. want...


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

You can find the Redline CX frameset pretty easily.


----------



## trueblood (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Windsor Tourist with these fenders - http://www.somafab.com/eurotripfenders.html and 32's. They work very well.


----------

